# Vive la poste



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

En attente de mon colis depuis 2 jours. Avis de passage déposé hier notifiant un nouveau passage aujourd'hui entre...10h et 16h. Ai attendu jusqu'à maintenant (16h35)...viens de comprendre que ce facteur dont la grossiéreté n'a vraisemblablement d'égale que l'entrain au travail ne passera pas. Ai essayé de porter reclamation mais on est samedi...plus d'humain, que des boites vocales.  *Pour découvrir la France, comprendre ses problèmes, il suffit de se faire expédier un colis via la poste...et d'attendre ! *


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

Que devrais-je dire... Moi ça m&#8217;arrive souvent d&#8217;attendre le facteur et de me retrouver avec un avis de passage disant que je n&#8217;étais pas là ou qu&#8217;il me colle les colis dans la boite du voisin&#8230;:mouais:


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Que devrais-je dire... Moi ça m?arrive souvent d?attendre le facteur et de me retrouver avec un avis de passage disant que je n?étais pas là ou qu?il me colle les colis dans la boite du voisin?:mouais:


Je préfère encore le coup du voisin (qui m'est déja arrivé) car au moins je peux le retrouver, mais là rien, ce type me fait poireauter pendant 6 heures alors qu'il n'a jamais eu l'intention de repasser par chez moi. *Vivement lundi !*


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère encore le coup du voisin (qui m'est déja arrivé) car au moins je peux le retrouver, mais là rien, ce type me fait poireauter pendant 6 heures alors qu'il n'a jamais eu l'intention de repasser par chez moi. *Vivement lundi !*



Comme je te comprends...


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> En attente de mon colis depuis 2 jours. Avis de passage déposé hier notifiant un nouveau passage aujourd'hui entre...10h et 16h. Ai attendu jusqu'à maintenant (16h35)...viens de comprendre que ce facteur dont la grossiéreté n'a vraisemblablement d'égale que l'entrain au travail ne passera pas. Ai essayé de porter reclamation mais on est samedi...plus d'humain, que des boites vocales.  *Pour découvrir la France, comprendre ses problèmes, il suffit de se faire expédier un colis via la poste...et d'attendre ! *



Je pense que l'explication la plus logique est un complot des agents de La Poste contre toi pour éviter que tu ne révèles certaines vérités, parce que c'est toujous comme ça le combat des humbles contre les puissants.

Bref.

BON résumé des épisoes suivants : 
- H+1 "ah ouais les fonctionnaires gnagnagnagna"
- H+2 "ah mais non on peut pas dire ça, regarde les USA gnagnagna"
- H+3  premières insultes
- H+4  fermeture du thread

Un bon siège et une bière pour regarder le match.

'Musez vous bien.


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que l'explication la plus logique est un complot des agents de La Poste contre toi pour éviter que tu ne révèles certaines vérités, parce que c'est toujous comme ça le combat des humbles contre les puissants.
> 
> Bref.
> 
> ...


H+5 : Bu 12 bières , saletés de p...... de fonctionnaires à la c.. J'aurais dû bosser à la poste !


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

Pourquoi veux-tu que ça parte en sucette ?


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

Blague à part, en six semaines, sur 3 colis attendus, 3 problemes. Vive ups


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

Jamais eu aucun pb avec la poste. 8 cd dans ma boîte aux lettres en rentrant...
Par contre apple m'a expédié des albums photos par UPS au lieu de la poste et ils sont passé 3 fois pendant mes vacances...


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

Sans doute que ça tient à mon "facteur colis" j'attends de le topper celui là.


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Ne pas donner d'étrennes...


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

Et son calendrier Berger Allemand ... niet...je donnerai rien, plutôt crever :rateau:


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

J'ai toujours eu le même calendrier avec des chatons ....


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas donner d'étrennes...



Tous les ans je lui donne (au fond je l&#8217;aime bien):rose:


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Tous les ans je lui donne (au fond je l&#8217;aime bien):rose:


 
Moi aussi ...même si elle ne monte pas les étages..


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Tous les ans je lui donne (au fond je l?aime bien):rose:


C'est parce qu'on a pas le même. :mouais: Moi, avec ma factrice ça se passe nickel, c'est l'autre...celui des colis qui pose problème; visiblement il fait de l'obstruction à tout ce qui s'apparente au travail.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce qu'on a pas le même. :mouais: Moi, avec ma factrice ça se passe nickel, c'est l'autre...celui des colis qui pose problème; visiblement il fait de l'obstruction à tout ce qui s'apparente au travail.



En fait c&#8217;est pareil, c&#8217;est la factrice du courrier qui vient aux étrennes pas celui des colis.

Même si elle ce plante aussi avec le courrier&#8230;


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> En fait c?est pareil, c?est la factrice du courrier qui vient aux étrennes pas celui des colis.


Tu penses, trop de peur de se prendre des pierres


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2005)

Par ailleurs il me souvient brutalement que quand un colis ne peut être remis il est annoncé - par un imprimé type donc prudence - dans les deux jours effectivement mais deux jours *ouvrables* non ? Auquel cas, "même à Paris" si j'ose dire, je n'ai jamais vu un colis distribué le samedi... 
Et d'autre part c'est rare qu'un colis mette pile deux jours à faire son chemin. Quand ça arrive c'est bien mais c'est souvent un poil plus long.

Enfin du coup ça vaut-il vraiment le coup de s'énerver pour ça ?  Enfin à ce point disons ? au point de penser que ton cas en fait un modèles des "problèmes de la France" ???  

Récemment j'ai fait livrer des meubles Ikea pour mon local professionnel, ils m'ont donné également une fourchette de *six heures* pour la réception, je vous dis pas comme c'est pratique. Ah mais Ikea c'est des fonctionnaires et leurs livreurs des fainéants qui ne connaissent rien au vrai monde des gens qui travaillent vraiment, ça doit être ça.


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Les fonctionnaires ne travaillent jamais le samedi ..


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Les fonctionnaires ne travaillent jamais le samedi ..



Sauf les (xxx) millions d'infirmières, pompiers, policiers, médecins, services de secours et permanences de sécurité diverses, de nombreux enseignants, conducteurs de trains, etc ... Mais ça, bof, hein, après tout...  Oublions-les, hein, ça ne colle pas avec le mono-discours sur les causes simples des problèmes compliqués... 

LE fonctionnaire est un modèle clonal habillé de gris qui tamponne des formulaires inutiles du lundi 14 h au vendredi 11 h 30, c'est bien connu, n'allons pas y réfléchir à deux fois :love:


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

Je fais partie de cette liste et j'en sais quelque chose je parlais des autres...les planqués.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

notez que quetzalk est fonctionnaire surpayé


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> les planqués.


ceux qui ne travaillent pas le samedi sont des planqués ? hé ben...


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs il me souvient brutalement que quand un colis ne peut être remis il est annoncé - par un imprimé type donc prudence - dans les deux jours effectivement mais deux jours *ouvrables* non ? Auquel cas, "même à Paris" si j'ose dire, je n'ai jamais vu un colis distribué le samedi...
> Et d'autre part c'est rare qu'un colis mette pile deux jours à faire son chemin. Quand ça arrive c'est bien mais c'est souvent un poil plus long.
> 
> Enfin du coup ça vaut-il vraiment le coup de s'énerver pour ça ?  Enfin à ce point disons ?
> ...


Attends, je t'explique. Je trouve hier dans ma boite aux lettres un avis de passage blanc sur lequel il est indiqué que faute d'indication d'étage le colis n'a pas pu m'etre remis et que par conséquent, mon gentil facteur repassera le 17/12/2005 entre 10 heures et 16 heures. J'appelle immédiatement le service coliposte en leur demandant s'il n'est pas possible d'envoyer directement à mon bureau de poste le colis. On me dit que non, qu'il faut dabord que le gentil facteur repasse, tente de me donner mon colis, glisse dans ma boite aux lettres le 2eme avis de passage jaune qui me permettra d'aller retirer à partir de lundi prochain mon colis à mon bureau de poste. 
A ce stade je comprends que le risque d'enlisement bureaucratique est énorme. Je décide alors de patienter. J'indique donc sur ma boite aux lettre mon étage et j'attends et...j'attends et...j'attends jusqu'à 16 heures  un type qui finalement ne passera pas ! Si moi je fais la même chose dans mon taffe, je suis viré et c'est normal. Lui non, et pire, je n'ai même pas le moyen de me plaindre car tous les services postaux sont fermés le samedi à partir de 12h30.


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je fais partie de cette liste et j'en sais quelque chose je parlais des autres...les planqués.



J'en ai fait partie aussi... je connais bien un peu tous par ailleurs, il est des planques dont on se passerait, il est surtout des situations qui méritent d'être évaluées sereinement. J'avoue avoir un peu de mal à jalouser certains avantages - réels - quand je vois certaines limitations, contraintes, restrictions qui les accompagnent. 
Et les gens qui pestent n'ont qu'à aller s'y embaucher, au lieu de se faire des trous à l'estomac en s'énervant contre eux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Sauf les (xxx) millions d'infirmières, pompiers, policiers, médecins, services de secours et permanences de sécurité diverses, de nombreux enseignants, conducteurs de trains, etc ... Mais ça, bof, hein, après tout...  Oublions-les, hein, ça ne colle pas avec le mono-discours sur les causes simples des problèmes compliqués...
> 
> LE fonctionnaire est un modèle clonal habillé de gris qui tamponne des formulaires inutiles du lundi 14 h au vendredi 11 h 30, c'est bien connu, n'allons pas y réfléchir à deux fois :love:



Ouais! faudrait pas nous casser les Fererro couilles d'or avec ces poncifs à la mord moi le vié!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

j'ai la preuve que patoch bosse le vendredi après midi, preuve par mp disponbible


----------



## Captain_X (17 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> En attente de mon colis depuis 2 jours. Avis de passage déposé hier notifiant un nouveau passage aujourd'hui entre...10h et 16h. Ai attendu jusqu'à maintenant (16h35)...viens de comprendre que ce facteur dont la grossiéreté n'a vraisemblablement d'égale que l'entrain au travail ne passera pas. Ai essayé de porter reclamation mais on est samedi...plus d'humain, que des boites vocales.  *Pour découvrir la France, comprendre ses problèmes, il suffit de se faire expédier un colis via la poste...et d'attendre ! *




bah pour peu qu'il prennent le RER ton facteur;... on peut lui trouver des circonstances atténuantes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> En attente de mon colis depuis 2 jours. Avis de passage déposé hier notifiant un nouveau passage aujourd'hui entre...10h et 16h. Ai attendu jusqu'à maintenant (16h35)...viens de comprendre que ce facteur dont la grossiéreté n'a vraisemblablement d'égale que l'entrain au travail ne passera pas. Ai essayé de porter reclamation mais on est samedi...plus d'humain, que des boites vocales.  *Pour découvrir la France, comprendre ses problèmes, il suffit de se faire expédier un colis via la poste...et d'attendre ! *



Votez Poujade!!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

Ca vire au règlement de compte tout ça


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Attends, je t'explique. (...) A ce stade je comprends que le risque d'enlisement bureaucratique est énorme. (...) car tous les services postaux sont fermés le samedi à partir de 12h30.



Attends je te réponds : je comprends que ça puisse être agaçant. Il y a encore quelques décennies il y avait plusieurs distributions de courrier par jour - au moins dans les grandes villes - de nombreuses levées, etc. Ce n'est plus comme ça. C'est pas les facteurs qui en ont décidé que je sache mais des directeurs, des sous-ministres, etc.

Je reçois peu de colis mais globalement je sais que ça peut être "un peu" pénible, et qu'on peut rarement éviter de finir par aller au bureau de poste récupérer le paquet, c'est comme ça. Ce qui a dû arriver dans ton cas, c'est que un préposé a écrit la date "N + 2 jours" sans réaliser que ça tombait un samedi, et pof voilà.
Pas de quoi en faire un fromage à pâte cuite non ?


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> bah pour peu qu'il prennent le RER ton facteur;... on peut lui trouver des circonstances atténuantes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la preuve que patoch bosse le vendredi après midi, preuve par mp disponbible



Judas!!!!


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Dans ma grotte, le postier ose pas venir...il y a des chats méchants


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

Le probleme c'est que tu reproche quelque chose à un facteur, et t'as tout le service public qui hurle au scandale. Je suis pas du genre poujadiste, pas plus que je fais le melange des genres. Des abrutis y'en a partout, mais peut-être à la poste de mon quartier plus qu'ailleur


----------



## Captain_X (17 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Attends je te réponds : je comprends que ça puisse être agaçant. Il y a encore quelques décennies il y avait plusieurs distributions de courrier par jour - au moins dans les grandes villes - de nombreuses levées, etc. Ce n'est plus comme ça. C'est pas les facteurs qui en ont décidé que je sache mais des directeurs, des sous-ministres, etc.
> 
> Je reçois peu de colis mais globalement je sais que ça peut être "un peu" pénible, et qu'on peut rarement éviter de finir par aller au bureau de poste récupérer le paquet, c'est comme ça. Ce qui a dû arriver dans ton cas, c'est que un préposé a écrit la date "N + 2 jours" sans réaliser que ça tombait un samedi, et pof voilà.
> Pas de quoi en faire un fromage à pâte cuite non ?




C'est un etat de fait, dans un état de droit(e). La poste et les services publiques en général c'est quand même une belle bande de branleur. Y'a pas plus en grêve que ceux qui ont une garantie d'emploie. Alors bon de là tout privatiser, faut pas non plus déconner. mais ne serait-ce que commencer par leur coller une épée de damoclès au dessus de la gueule, histoire qu'ils reflechissent à 2 fois avant de casser les burnes à toute la population.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2005)

Le buraliste de mon quartier est un sombre connard. Il ne veut jamais me garder le seul exemplaire de l'édition DVD de Mad Movies qu'il reçoit!  Mais un jour je l'enverrai dans une rizière pour le rééduquer!!!


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> C'est un etat de fait, dans un état de droit(e). La poste et les services publiques en général c'est quand même une belle bande de branleur. Y'a pas plus en grêve que ceux qui ont une garantie d'emploie. Alors bon de là tout privatiser, faut pas non plus déconner. mais ne serait-ce que commencer par leur coller une épée de damoclès au dessus de la gueule, histoire qu'ils reflechissent à 2 fois avant de casser les burnes à toute la population.


Tu l'as dit


----------



## Captain_X (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le buraliste de mon quartier est un sombre connard. Il ne veut jamais me garder le seul exemplaire de l'édition DVD de Mad Movies qu'il reçoit!  Mais un jour je l'enverrai dans une rizière pour le rééduquer!!!



t'es un tendre ca te perdras...
moi j'ai une mine de charbon desaffectée que je pense réouvrir, mais sans le système d'aération


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le buraliste de mon quartier est un sombre connard. Il ne veut jamais me garder le seul exemplaire de l'édition DVD de Mad Movies qu'il reçoit!  Mais un jour je l'enverrai dans une rizière pour le rééduquer!!!


T'as trop  regardé La Déchirure toi. Moi c'est " Le facteur sonne toujours 2 fois"


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

moi il m'a gardé Jalouse, je poste debout, là


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi il m'a gardé Jalouse, je poste debout, là




T'as mal aux genoux....?


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> T'as mal aux genoux....?


I am choked


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> T'as mal aux genoux....?



C&#8217;est plus embêtant quand c&#8217;est le poignet


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

macgénération, l'essentiel du mec en français


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> macgénération, l'essentiel du mec en français



Elle est pas jeune celle-là... Déjà faite (de mémoire) par Grug en vidéo.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

ja'ime quand tu me parles au féminin :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ja'ime quand tu me parles au féminin :love:



Je parie que tu fais partie des deux beaux inconnus qui m'ont déclaré leur admiration secrète. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Décembre 2005)

ah ben non j'avais pas capté que c'était sexuel ce hack


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ben non j'avais pas capté que c'était sexuel ce hack



Tiens, moi j'avais pas capté que ça pouvait être autre chose.


----------



## yoffy (17 Décembre 2005)

Je n'ai pas tout lu mais voici tout de même mon témoignage  

Il y a quelques jours , un matin , je perçois un très léger "toc" du côté de ma porte d'entrée . En attente d'un colis je bondis ( ... comme un tigre ) pour voir un facteur français remonter dans sa voiture : manifestement l'individu avait soigneusement évité la sonnette , évité de toquer trop fort et préparé à l'avance son "avis de passage".

Cette fois je l'ai attrapé en flagrant délit et j'ai eu mon colis . Malheureusement j'arrive souvent trop tard et il est alors très difficile de récupérer le colis . Des fois c'est impossible et le colis repart . Je suis devenu très rétissant pour accepter un envois par "La Poste".

A ceux qui critiquent TNT je ferais remarquer que si un accroc se produit avec eux , et c'est beaucoup plus rare , des recours sont toujours possibles .... avec "Big Brother" on ne peut rien . 

Je déteste Big Brother :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

une petite donnée pour mesurer aussi comment la poste devient doucement La Poste.

Est de la france.
Vacation 7h.
3h de tri, 4h de livraison / jour.

- 01 aprés JC > 2004: environ 80 colis/jour, soit 3mn/colis.
34 fonctionnaires. 
( avec: route,stationnement,parking,sonnette,boite,escalier,ascenseur, n'habite plus à l'adresse, toc toc, dring dring, attendez je passe un peignoir, signature,  pourliche-ou ça-va-pas-d'arriver-si-tôt?, merci madame, au revoir monsieur, escalier, etc.) 

- 2005 bjectif 115 colis/jour, soit 2,08mn/colis ( même tintouin que ci-dessus).
17 fonctionnaires , avec en bonus: 10 " sous traitant" CDD reconductibles autant que faire se peut . 

- 2006 : vous inquiétez pas ça arrive.

le service public est une sorte d'alchimie, aberrante peut être, chacun son point de vue, entre la routine acceptée et la sécurité de l'emploi.
Des agents hébétés et des sous traitants ( Ô pudeur) employés à coup de pompe dans le c..l, ça donne qu'il va falloir se méfier des hommes en jaune, parce que l'image à la papa du gentil facteur,ponctuel, honnête, lien social et tout le toutim ,m'sieur-dames, il faut l'oublier.

peut être est-ce parce que: "nous le valons bien"
disent certains fatalistes .
mais bon, il y a d'autres explications aussi hein!
je me demande si on faisait un sondage psycho-postal ici même......


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

le pire, et ce que personne ne dit c'est qu'ils font la gueule quand on leur prend pas leur calendrier de merde à noel.


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

lolotte a dit:
			
		

> - 01 aprés JC > 2004:
> (..)
> - 2005 :
> (...)
> - 2006 : vous inquiétez pas ça arrive.



J'aime bien ton résumé.  
Que les gens râlent après tout je m'en cogne, je ne suis pas postier, par contre ce qui est un tantinet irritant c'est que ceux qui râlent ne savent pas/veulent pas savoir que la dégradation - réelle - du service est liée entre autres à la diminution du personnel et à sa "sous-qualification" délibérée (sous traitance, CDI, stagiaires, etc...). 

Moi aussi j'aimerais vraiment bien que tous les services soient gratuits, rapides, efficaces, et rendus par des gens souriants et disponibles - mais bénévoles. Pas si simple.
Actuellement on a parfois affaire à des gens aigris ET en nombre insuffisant (ou dans des conditions de travail bizarres). Si on fait la queue au bureau de poste à votre avis c'est juste parce qu'ils sont plus fainéants qu'il y a vingt ans ou bien ?
Je ne pense pas qu'en travaillant à La Poste on soit mieux traité qu'on ne l'est à la justice ou aux hôpitaux.


----------



## the-monk (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> C'est un etat de fait, dans un état de droit(e). La poste et les services publiques en général c'est quand même une belle bande de branleur. Y'a pas plus en grêve que ceux qui ont une garantie d'emploie. Alors bon de là tout privatiser, faut pas non plus déconner. mais ne serait-ce que commencer par leur coller une épée de damoclès au dessus de la gueule, histoire qu'ils reflechissent à 2 fois avant de casser les burnes à toute la population.


Bonjour, je connais ce forum depuis quelques mois, je l'apprécie beaucoup mais n'ayant pas grand chose à dire je ne post quasiment jamais. Je voudrais juste réagir aux propos tenu par Captain_X, c'est à dire que tous les fonctionnaires sont des branleurs qui n'en foutent pas une. Quand je vois des propos comme ceux-ci, cela me met hors de moi, Mes parents sont tout les deux fonctionnaires.
Ma mère est professeurs de lycée et elle ne chomme vraiment pas, une vingtaines d'heures de cours proprement dit, ie devant les élèves ce qui est très fatigant, tout le monde dit 20 heures c'est rien, mais 20 heures dans une classes à faire cours c'est exténuant, personellement je suis dans une association de mon école ou le principe est d'aller initier de jeunes élèves à la science en leur fiasant une heure de "cours" par semaine, on est 2 par classe et après une heure on est crever et le prof de la classe est là pour nous aider, alors imaginer 20 heures de cours par semaine. En plus des 20 heures de cours elle passe au moins autant de temps à préparer ses cours, corriger les copies, etc et cela quelques soit le jours de la semaine (contrairement à ce que beaucoup insinuent...)
Mon père est maitre de conf en université, ie il assure des cours et fait de la recherche plus quelques obligations qu'il assure en plus volontairement, ses horaires tot le matin à tard le soir il rentre rarement avant 21 heures et bosse en plus à la maison (même le week-end vous voyer ça arrive aussi à des "branleurs" de bosser le week-end)
Bien sur il existe des planqués mais c'est comme partout, il y en a qui foutent rien et il y en a qui travaillent dur, alors arreter de généralisé et de gueuler que les fonctionnaires sont tous des branleurs incompétents.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Ma mère est prodesseurs de lycée et elle ne chome vraiment pas


Toi oui ? D


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je connais ce forum depuis quelques mois, je l'apprécie beaucoup mais n'ayant pas grand chose à dire je ne post quasiment jamais. Je voudrais juste réagir aux propos tenu par Captain_X, c'est à dire que tous les fonctionnaires sont des branleurs qui n'en foutent pas une. Quand je vois des propos comme ceux-ci, cela me met hors de moi, Mes parents sont tout les deux fonctionnaires.
> Ma mère est professeurs de lycée et elle ne chomme vraiment pas, une vingtaines d'heures de cours proprement dit, ie devant les élèves ce qui est très fatigant, tout le monde dit 20 heures c'est rien, mais 20 heures dans une classes à faire cours c'est exténuant, personellement je suis dans une association de mon école ou le principe est d'aller initier de jeunes élèves à la science en leur fiasant une heure de "cours" par semaine, on est 2 par classe et après une heure on est crever et le prof de la classe est là pour nous aider, alors imaginer 20 heures de cours par semaine. En plus des 20 heures de cours elle passe au moins autant de temps à préparer ses cours, corriger les copies, etc et cela quelques soit le jours de la semaine (contrairement à ce que beaucoup insinuent...)
> Mon père est maitre de conf en université, ie il assure des cours et fait de la recherche plus quelques obligations qu'il assure en plus volontairement, ses horaires tot le matin à tard le soir il rentre rarement avant 21 heures et bosse en plus à la maison (même le week-end vous voyer ça arrive aussi à des "branleurs" de bosser le week-end)
> Bien sur il existe des planqués mais c'est comme partout, il y en a qui foutent rien et il y en a qui travaillent dur, alors arreter de généralisé et de gueuler que les fonctionnaires sont tous des branleurs incompétents.



et pourquoi tu leurs fiat pas pultot des kours d'autograffe ?
Le problème c'est que la fonction plublique se transmet génétiquement il ne peux pas y avoir de débat.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je connais ce forum depuis quelques mois, je l'apprécie beaucoup mais n'ayant pas grand chose à dire je ne post quasiment jamais. Je voudrais juste réagir aux propos tenu par Captain_X, c'est à dire que tous les fonctionnaires sont des branleurs qui n'en foutent pas une. Quand je vois des propos comme ceux-ci, cela me met hors de moi, Mes parents sont tout les deux fonctionnaires.
> Ma mère est professeurs de lycée et elle ne chomme vraiment pas, une vingtaines d'heures de cours proprement dit, ie devant les élèves ce qui est très fatigant, tout le monde dit 20 heures c'est rien, mais 20 heures dans une classes à faire cours c'est exténuant, personellement je suis dans une association de mon école ou le principe est d'aller initier de jeunes élèves à la science en leur fiasant une heure de "cours" par semaine, on est 2 par classe et après une heure on est crever et le prof de la classe est là pour nous aider, alors imaginer 20 heures de cours par semaine. En plus des 20 heures de cours elle passe au moins autant de temps à préparer ses cours, corriger les copies, etc et cela quelques soit le jours de la semaine (contrairement à ce que beaucoup insinuent...)
> Mon père est maitre de conf en université, ie il assure des cours et fait de la recherche plus quelques obligations qu'il assure en plus volontairement, ses horaires tot le matin à tard le soir il rentre rarement avant 21 heures et bosse en plus à la maison (même le week-end vous voyer ça arrive aussi à des "branleurs" de bosser le week-end)
> Bien sur il existe des planqués mais c'est comme partout, il y en a qui foutent rien et il y en a qui travaillent dur, alors arreter de généralisé et de gueuler que les fonctionnaires sont tous des branleurs incompétents.


 En même temps dans l&#8217;éducation, niveau vacances, c&#8217;est pas confortable ? 

P.S:   
Je pense que tout le monde sait que dans le fonctionnariat il n&#8217;y a pas que des branleurs et des incompétents.


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> P.S:
> Je pense que tout le monde sait que dans le fonctionnariat il n&#8217;y a pas que des branleurs et des incompétents.



non c'est sûr, heureusement même, y'a aussi des glands, des cons et des flemmes qui te toisent derriere leur guichet en formica. Ou, d'autre qui se planquent derrière un carnet de note, des avertissements, des blâmes, et des conseils de classes, qui trainent dans les salles informatiques jusqu'à 21h, pour pas avoir à payer un ordi et un abonnement internet, qui se présentent comme le sommet de la réussite sociale sous  couvert d'une vocation née de  l'appât de la sécurité de l'emploi et des 14 semaines de congés payées à 100 %. et je passe et des meilleurs. Alors le coup de : "mais heuuu, moi je bosse 20h par semaine et ces dures" à d'autre, j'ai passé l'age de pleurer sur le sort du corp enseignant.


----------



## dool (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> non c'est sûr, heureusement même, y'a aussi des glands, des cons et des flemmes qui te toisent derriere leur guichet en formica....



Tiens ! Ma mère est fonctionnaire aussi ! tu le sais ça ??! 
 :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

Petite rectification : les 2 mois d'été ne sont pas payés... Il s'agit d'une anualisation du traitement... 10 mois payés, mais étalés sur 12


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> non c'est sûr, heureusement même, y'a aussi des glands, des cons et des flemmes qui te toisent derriere leur guichet en formica. Ou, d'autre qui se planquent derrière un carnet de note, des avertissements, des blâmes, et des conseils de classes, qui trainent dans les salles informatiques jusqu'à 21h, pour pas avoir à payer un ordi et un abonnement internet, qui se présentent comme le sommet de la réussite sociale sous  couvert d'une vocation née de  l'appât de la sécurité de l'emploi et des 14 semaines de congés payées à 100 %. et je passe et des meilleurs. Alors le coup de : "mais heuuu, moi je bosse 20h par semaine et ces dures" à d'autre, j'ai passé l'age de pleurer sur le sort du corp enseignant.



 Toi, tu n&#8217;as pas eu une bonne expérience du fonctionnariat


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

encore heureux ils gagnent deja plus que nous en étant payé que 10 mois 


ouais ma ta maman dool c'est po pareil... elle pleurniche pas sur les forums


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> non c'est sûr, heureusement même, y'a aussi des glands, des cons et des flemmes qui te toisent derriere leur guichet en formica.(...).



Oui contrairement aux guichets des banques, aux hotlines des opérateurs GSM ou des FAI, aux vendeurs des grands magasins, aux caissières d'iceux, aux livreurs qui à deux camions vous bouchent un boulevard sans même y penser, aux plombiers qui disent je viens lundi 8 h qui arrivent mercredi midi, à bien des avocats, architectes, dentistes, commerçants etc, etc, etc... Tous c'est bien connu, étant serviables, compétents, honnêtes et souriants - courageux, bref tout le contraire des "autres".

C'est ce que je voulais pointer au début de ce thread : dès lors qu'on (con ? ) considère dans un même bloc toute une catégorie de gens "les postiers" "le privé", etc, le débat n'a même pas lieu d'être. Surtout quand d'emblée une catégorie est "bonne" et l'autre "mauvaise".

La démonstration minable dont la force s'appuie sur un exemple.

Les présupposés intangibles autant qu'invérifiables et invérifiés - de part et d'autres.

Ca a mis un peu plus de temps que je pensais mais on y arrive... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> encore heureux ils gagnent deja plus que nous en étant payé que 10 mois



T'avais qu'à te bouger le fion pour faire partie des privilégiés...


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'avais qu'à te bouger le fion pour faire partie des privilégiés...



nan ca risque pas  quand je dis nous... je parle au nom de tous les opprimés du système privé  moi je suis libérale alors tu penses si je m'en cogne


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais juste réagir aux propos tenu par Captain_X, c'est à dire que tous les fonctionnaires sont des branleurs qui n'en foutent pas une. Quand je vois des propos comme ceux-ci, cela me met hors de moi, Mes parents sont tout les deux fonctionnaires.



Te fatigue pas va, je crains que la réalité ne l'intéresse que si elle corrobore sa vision pré-établie des choses. 

Il a un facteur pénible apparemment, ça lui suffit pour décider d'un jugement définitivement pertinent sur plusieurs millions de personnes, alors tu penses bien que tes parents...

:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> nan ca risque pas  quand je dis nous... je parle au nom de tous les opprimés du système privé  moi je suis libérale alors tu penses si je m'en cogne



Les opprimés sont contents de t'avoir


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Oui contrairement aux guichets des banques, aux hotlines des opérateurs GSM ou des FAI, aux vendeurs des grands magasins, aux caissières d'iceux, aux livreurs qui à deux camions vous bouchent un boulevard sans même y penser, aux plombiers qui disent je viens lundi 8 h qui arrivent mercredi midi, à bien des avocats, architectes, dentistes, commerçants etc, etc, etc... Tous c'est bien connu, étant serviables, compétents, honnêtes et souriants - courageux, bref tout le contraire des "autres".
> 
> C'est ce que je voulais pointer au début de ce thread : dès lors qu'on (con ? ) considère dans un même bloc toute une catégorie de gens "les postiers" "le privé", etc, le débat n'a même pas lieu d'être. Surtout quand d'emblée une catégorie est "bonne" et l'autre "mauvaise".
> 
> ...



ouais mais ca soulage, et puis ca m'évite de foutre mon pied au cul du facteur...

t'es anthropologue ? non parce que si c'est le cas, ta thése a déjà été verifié des dizaines de fois, trouve un autre sujet pour tes examens


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les opprimés sont contents de t'avoir



faudrais pas non plus qu'il vienne me faire chier ceux là aussi tiens


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Le probleme c'est que tu reproche quelque chose à un facteur, et t'as tout le service public qui hurle au scandale. Je suis pas du genre poujadiste, pas plus que je fais le melange des genres. Des abrutis y'en a partout, mais peut-être à la poste de mon quartier plus qu'ailleur



c'est de ta faute, tu nous fais du poujade dans tes deux premiers posts et tu titres "vive la poste" alors que ton problème n'a à voir qu'avec un seul facteur... étrange, non ? 




			
				Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> C'est un etat de fait, dans un état de droit(e). La poste et les services publiques en général c'est quand même une belle bande de branleur. Y'a pas plus en grêve que ceux qui ont une garantie d'emploie. Alors bon de là tout privatiser, faut pas non plus déconner. mais ne serait-ce que commencer par leur coller une épée de damoclès au dessus de la gueule, histoire qu'ils reflechissent à 2 fois avant de casser les burnes à toute la population.



Moi des branleurs de poujadistes comme toi, j'en mange au petit déj'... Garantie de l'emploi ? relis le post de Lolotte, j'ai été facteur "contractuel", çad sans aucune certitude d'emploi avec 25CDD en une seule année avec parfois deux CDD courant en même temps, perso je m'en foutais, j'étais étudiant (et posteur macgé) mais pendant ce temps, 30% des "préposés à la distribution" de mon centre distri étaient contractuels avec même certains en CD2i, un contrat qui leur dit : cette année vous allez faire 2000H mais pas plus (par exemple), après "chomage" forcé chez vous en attendant l'année suivante mais d'ici là, on va peut-être vous appelez à 6H du matin pour que vous soyez ici 30mn après, histoire que vous nous fassiez telle ou telle tournée. Sécurité de l'emploi tu as dit ? faut que tu te renseignes. 

Branleur ? Je ne me suis jamais plaint de me lever chaque jour (sauf le dimanche, bien entendu) à 5H du mat' pour travailler de 6H30 à 13H30 (ce qui a eu en plus l'énorme avantage de me faire convoquer par la gendarmerie dans la cadre d'une enquête sur un viol+meurtre parce que mon téléphone était allumé à 5h du mat' et qu'ils interrogeaient toutes les personnes qui avaient les mêmes conditions téléphoniques un lundi il y a 3 ans...). Branleur ? Rouler avec un vélo par tous les temps est un sport que les facteurs adorent : surtout quand il y a 15Kgs (ou plus, j'ai testé ). Je te jure qu'en plein mois de décembre quand tu es sur ton vélo à 8H du mat' et qu'il neige ou qu'il fait -8°C, c'est un métier de rêve... 

Ensuite, Grèves ? à la poste oui, il en reste dans les centres de tri et parfois dans les centres distri mais ça ne concerne pas les "contractuels" qui ne sont pas fonctionnaires et qui ne le deviendront pas.

Moi des facteurs, je garde en tête le facteur qui venait nous amener le courrier en ski de fonds dans le Doubs ou celui qui montait vers des fermes isolés du côté de Luz-Saint-Sauveur avec son petit Santana sur des chemins de terre ou encore coucou: Patoch ! ) celui qui coure sur la côte Corse (Scandola ? ). 

sinon, ça va ? je ne reviendrais pas dans ce sujet, pas la peine de me répondre, c'est juste que les conneries, ça va bien. Renseignez-vous avant de répêter les conneries que tout député réac' de base va vous fournir comme des vérités. Ayez un cerveau et un libre jugement.

 à ceux qui m'ont fait rire comme d'hab' dans ce sujet (les encerclés par exemple )


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Te fatigue pas va, je crains que la réalité ne l'intéresse que si elle corrobore sa vision pré-établie des choses.
> 
> Il a un facteur pénible apparemment, ça lui suffit pour décider d'un jugement définitivement pertinent sur plusieurs millions de personnes, alors tu penses bien que tes parents...
> 
> :rateau:



ben putain et c'est moi qui tire des conclusions hâtives ; de plus mon facteur est charmant, quoique moustachu

t'as pas des courses à faire au lieu de raconter des âneries ?


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'avais qu'à te bouger le fion pour faire partie des privilégiés...


 Ca fonctionne un peu au piston dans certains secteurs. J&#8217;ai un voisin, et bien dans la famille,  des frangins à la cousine ils sont tous dans la poste. (Mais pas dans mon quartier  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> faudrais pas non plus qu'il vienne me faire chier ceux là aussi tiens



Plus tu les opprime, et plus ils chantent, en plus... Y'à qu'à voir : Blues, reggae, lambada...


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais ca soulage, et puis ca m'évite de foutre mon pied au cul du facteur...



Pourquoi ne pas aller au bout de ta logique plutôt que de venir vomir ton fiel ici ???? 



			
				Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> t'es anthropologue ? non parce que si c'est le cas, ta thése a déjà été verifié des dizaines de fois, trouve un autre sujet pour tes examens



Merci du conseil. Je ne suis pas anthropologue (sociologue non plus, je pense que c'est ce que tu voulais dire). Je bosse en libéral, après avoir longtemps été "agent contractuel de l'état", avec des statuts, salaires et avantages bien divers, durant une douzaine d'années. Donc je connais et fréquente pas mal des gens de tous les milieux, sans compter ce que peuvent me raconter les gens que mon métier m'amène à rencontrer.
Ce qui m'amène un discours que j'espère un peu plus nuancé et un peu plus proche de la réalité que le tiens.


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Plus tu les opprime, et plus ils chantent, en plus... Y'à qu'à voir : Blues, reggae, lambada...



tant qu'ils font pas la star ac'


----------



## dool (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Plus tu les opprime, et plus ils chantent, en plus... Y'à qu'à voir : Blues, reggae, lambada...



tu oublies les polyphonies de chez toi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> tu oublies les polyphonies de chez toi !



C'est pour distraire d'autres activités....


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Merci du conseil. Je ne suis pas anthropologue (sociologue non plus, je pense que c'est ce que tu voulais dire). Je bosse en libéral, après avoir longtemps été "agent contractuel de l'état", avec des statuts, salaires et avantages bien divers, durant une douzaine d'années. Donc je connais et fréquente pas mal des gens de tous les milieux, sans compter ce que peuvent me raconter les gens que mon métier m'amène à rencontrer.
> Ce qui m'amène un discours que j'espère un peu plus nuancé et un peu plus proche de la réalité que le tiens.



non je voulais bien dire anthopologue : "Spécialiste qui étudie l'homme" ...

Donc pour nuancé, ton discours tu t'immerges 12 ans et tu fait bureaux des pleurs auprès de tes anciens collègue... Effectivement c'est c'est pas de l'anthropologie (qui demande une impartialité, afin de ne subir aucune influence).

Sous influence ton discours ne vaut rien...


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour distraire d'autres activités....



tu distribue le courrier avec undoigt dans l'oreille ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> tu distribue le courrier avec undoigt dans l'oreille ?



Les colis, oui...


----------



## dool (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les colis, oui...


et l'autre doigt ???.... il est où hein ?


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> Sous influence ton discours ne vaut rien...



Ah ben c'est gentil ça tiens.
De nous révéler un peu mieux qui tu es, comment tu aimes interagir avec les gens, participer à un échange, etc... 
Afin que tout le monde puisse se faire une idée, c'est mieux comme ça.
Merci encore.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> et l'autre doigt ???.... il est où hein ?



DTC ! :love:


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est gentil ça tiens.
> De nous révéler un peu mieux qui tu es, comment tu aimes interagir avec les gens, participer à un échange, etc...
> Afin que tout le monde puisse se faire une idée, c'est mieux comme ça.
> Merci encore.



Face à la réalité ....qu'un seul mot:courage fuyons...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

Vous savez que les thread a coup de boule c'est interdit ?


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est gentil ça tiens.
> De nous révéler un peu mieux qui tu es, comment tu aimes interagir avec les gens, participer à un échange, etc...
> Afin que tout le monde puisse se faire une idée, c'est mieux comme ça.
> Merci encore.



Rassure toi, les autres avaient déjà une idée.

OUha tu penses avoir mise à jour ma personnalité  t'es trop fort... tu es voyant extra-lucide ?
Et je participe à l'échange, car jusqu'à maintenant j'ai n'ai pas eu de preuves que la fonction publique n'était pas l'image que j'ai...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Face à la réalité ....qu'un seul mot:courage fuyons...



Oui... Mais juste un doigt, alors... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> Rassure toi, les autres avaient déjà une idée.
> 
> OUha tu penses avoir mise à jour ma personnalité  t'es trop fort... tu es voyant extra-lucide ?
> Et je participe à l'échange, car jusqu'à maintenant j'ai n'ai pas eu de preuves que la fonction publique n'était pas l'image que j'ai...


C'est bien le problème : une image


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Face à la réalité ....qu'un seul mot:courage fuyons...



avec la gueule de tes pompes tu vas pas courir bien vite.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> avec la gueule de tes pompes tu vas pas courir bien vite.


Ben c'est tout l'intérêt non ?


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Mais juste un doigt, alors... :love:









Je ne dirais pas non pour ça


----------



## dool (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est tout l'intérêt non ?



La coquine qui cherche les embrouilles....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est tout l'intérêt non ?



Oui... Si tu l'attrappes, tu l'e.........................mbêtes...   :love:


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> avec la gueule de tes pompes tu vas pas courir bien vite.




Voilà quelqu'un dont la nature l'a dépourvu ...en tout .

Le crachoir se trouve près de ton ordi et non sur le forum


----------



## dool (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Voilà quelqu'un dont la nature l'a dépourvu ...en tout .
> 
> Le crachoir se trouve près de ton ordi et non sur le forum




non non la nature l'a bien fourni


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien le problème : une image



certes, mais, qui se reprends des couleurs à chaque "mouvement social" 

"Mouvement social" rien que le nom me fait rire... des troupeaux alliénés qui defilent comme des boeufs qu'on mène à l'abbatoire en hurlant des slogans dans des mégaphones nazillards, avec à leurs têtes des généraux de faux-cul avide de pouvoir sans avoir la force de l'assumer.

ha ca pour battre le pavé comme des cons, on trouve toujours du monde, on regarde pas si c'est à vélo en mob, ou si il fait -10°C, y'a toujours du monde.

le mouvement sociale est le pendant physique de l'inertie intellectuelle


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

Ah on cause technique, enfin !!!


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> DTC ! :love:



Mais pkoi je l'attendais celle-là :love:

---
Sinon,  Captain,  belle intervention comme tu en as le secret :love:


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

> non non la nature l'a bien fourni



Exact  j'ai oublié un détail de grande importance....


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2005)

Et tout le monde qui embraye aussi sec :sleep:


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mais pkoi je l'attendais celle-là :love:
> 
> ---
> Sinon,  Captain,  belle intervention comme tu en as le secret :love:



figure toi que ca me détend... ce qui visiblement n'est pas le cas de tous ici :love::love:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2005)

Ben on dirait bien oui


----------



## Nobody (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X / Rennesman même combat.

...

 :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2005)

Ne généralisons pas qd même


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> certes, mais, qui se reprends des couleurs à chaque "mouvement social"
> 
> "Mouvement social" rien que le nom me fait rire... des troupeaux alliénés qui defilent comme des boeufs qu'on mène à l'abbatoire en hurlant des slogans dans des mégaphones nazillards, avec à leurs têtes des généraux de faux-cul avide de pouvoir sans avoir la force de l'assumer.
> 
> ...


 C&#8217;est marrant, ça me fait la même impression


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> certes, mais, qui se reprends des couleurs à chaque "mouvement social"


Parler de mouvement social à un suisse, c'est comme parler de figatellu à un suisse


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2005)

alors que de tunes...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

thunes, un peu de respect voyons


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2005)

Oups, pardon :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> alors que de tunes...



Et de blanchiment...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2005)

de quoi ? naaaaaaaan, çà se saurait


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Parler de mouvement social à un suisse, c'est comme parler de figatellu à un suisse



non dis pas ça, y'en a souvent, rien qu'avec swisscom ou swiss 
mais c'est discret  ils font ca le havane à la main et au cognac.
pas à la gitane/villageoise en brique.

De toute façon ca doit passer en votation fédérale avant non ??? :love::love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

Bah notre poste a été plébicitée à plus de 56% en votation


----------



## dool (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah notre poste a été plébicitée à plus de 56% en votation



NOTRE Poste, NOTRE chocolat, NOTRE banques....et blablabla....et vos equivalence de mes couilles... ....


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

clair la poste suisse c'est carrément le luxe... 
y'a même des bus  trés pratique


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> clair la poste suisse c'est carrément le luxe...
> y'a même des bus  trés pratique



Et des banques


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

de toute facon le chocolat français est meilleurs.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> de toute facon le chocolat français est meilleurs.



FAUX!!!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> NOTRE Poste, NOTRE chocolat, NOTRE banques....et blablabla....et vos equivalence de mes couilles... ....


On s'aime pas parmi faut bien qu'on ait des jouets nous aussi


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Décembre 2005)

Là on est d'accord.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> FAUX!!!



C'est les belges:love:


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

muehhhh non les français sont très bon, bien meilleurs que les suisses, soyons chauvin bordel de merde


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> soyons chauvin bordel de merde




*Ah oui un vin chaud*
bonne idée


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Captain_X / Rennesman même combat.
> ...
> :sleep:



Bah oui, ça devient lassant en fait :rateau: . 
Avec une pointe de subtilité en plus pour l'autre.
Il l'a dit lui-même, ça le détend de lancer une engueulade généralisée  . Bon chacun ses loisirs en fait.
Manque de talent quand même, Nouveau et alors était plus rapide dans les enchaînements, là ça sent le débutant encore.

:sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2005)

/mode je relance le débat 

Plus personne n'a d'arguments ?


----------



## dool (18 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> /mode je relance le débat
> 
> Plus personne n'a d'arguments ?



T'aimes ça hein vil pervers !!


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2005)

Non, je suis pour les dialogues constrcutifs


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

Grève!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Grève!!




*Évite de piquer*
le texte de Stook et mado steup'


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Évite de piquer*
> le texte de Stook et mado steup'


Je ferais plus


----------



## Captain_X (18 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> /mode je relance le débat
> 
> Plus personne n'a d'arguments ?




Bah normale la vérité à enfin explosé au grand jour...


----------



## Olive94 (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Les fonctionnaires ne travaillent jamais le samedi ..



Moi non plus et je le souhaite à tout le monde ! (pourtant chuis pas fonctionnaire)
Mais je sais pas si c'est vraiment une idée "saine" :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> Bah normale la vérité à enfin explosé au grand jour...




*Ils sont aussi feignants à la Poste*
qu'à la SNCF ?





:hein:


----------



## samoussa (18 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Grève!!


Ah lala je lance un petit post de rien du tout, je vous laisse 24 heures et c'est la révolution...


----------



## Captain_X (19 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ils sont aussi feignants à la Poste*
> qu'à la SNCF ?
> 
> 
> ...



non faut pas déconner non plus... la SNCF c'est comme un con-densé de toutes les tares du service publique. 
la poste ils ont juste la capacité de travail et le sourire. pouf pouf *** heu la flemme et le sourire re pouf pouf *** ils ont pas le sourire non plus en fait.

Et pour tout ceux qui disent "mais heuuu c'est dur euuuuhhhhh faut pas croire heuuuuuu en plus le gouvernement il est méchant......." (et j'en passe) et bien je leur répondrais que puisque ce n'est pas la sécurité de l'emploi qui les motivent, et bien qu'ils se cassent bosser dans le privé. Un cheminot qui devient routier, ca va le changer, question horaires/salaires/age de la retraite/.... enfin tout quoi....

la poste ben il a cas bosser chez exapaq  ou TNT

Des branleurs je vous dis... comme les politiciens... tout dans le verbe rien dans le froc.


de toute facon avec supermoquette on va créer le service pubique... et ca on est sur que ca va marcher


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> 'gnagnagnagna' Poujade's not dead



Tu es anthropologue routier, toi ? 
Tiens Colonoel_X, si tu t'intéresse aux camionneurs commence à apprendre le polonais. Remarque dans tes raisonnements où tout est si simple, ça ne devrait pas poser de problèmes...


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> la poste ben il a cas bosser chez exapaq  ou TNT



Tu fais le choix de l'excellence ma foi... enfin pas tout à fait

Ennemi de la révolution, va :hein: , tu riras moins quand les masses populaires du prolétariat t'auront renvoyé au goulag dont tu n'aurais jamais du sortir... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ennemi de la révolution, va :hein: , tu riras moins quand les masses populaires du prolétariat t'auront renvoyé au goulag dont tu n'aurais jamais du sortir... :sleep:



molgow, sors de ce corps  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

Cool j'dois aller à la Poste


----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> la poste ben il a cas bosser chez exapaq  ou TNT



S'il faut payer les envois de cartes postales au tarif de TNT, je crois que je vais me retenir


----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cool j'dois aller à la Poste



C'est bizarre ça chante sur le répondeur de SM :

_Quand une postière vous dit : qu'est-ce que c'est ?
 Vous faites comme mézigue vous lui faites un baiser
 Vous lui dites quelle chance vos points noirs sur le nez
 Chérie j'adore le caviar sur canapé
 J'attends mon livret de caisse d'épargne
 Elle elle tricote un passe-montagne
 Elle a l'air digne d'un chameau
 Qui vient d'avaler un yo-yo
 Sa collègue lui dit ma petite chatte
 Je t'dis qu'les dessous d'nylon ça gratte
 Moi j'en mets plus y a belle lurette
 Même à nos âges vaut mieux être prêtes_


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre ça chante sur le répondeur de SM :
> 
> _Quand une postière vous dit : qu'est-ce que c'est ?
> Vous faites comme mézigue vous lui faites un baiser
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

boum tchak bou-bou-boum tchak


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

*Le facteur sonne toujours deux fois*


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> rien



Allez va, arrête de te chatouiller le point Goodwin.


----------



## gKatarn (19 Décembre 2005)

Non Quetzalk, CaptainX n'est pas un troll mais ce genre de sujet aiguise ses talents de provocateur 
--

Samedi matin, je suis allé à La Poste... Petit village, petite Poste (normal) mais grosse queue (nan, rien de salace Dool  )... Or, que constatons-nous : 
- je travaille la semaine,
- donc je ne peux aller à La Poste que le samedi matin, 
- or, 20 personnes dans la queue dont les 3/4 de retraités,
- je ne suis pas foncièrement méchant mais *put... de m.... de bord... à c..**, ils ont toute la semaine pour faire la queue ces feignants de retraités  

Moralité : vivement la prochaine canicule... outre une réduction du déficit pour les retraites, l'attente aux guichets des diverses administrations et services publics en sera fortement réduite   


---
* : auto-modo ON :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

N'attend pas l'été, sabote leur chauffage dès maintenant.


----------



## gKatarn (19 Décembre 2005)

Ben la canicule, c'est pas attaquable devant un tribunal


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben la canicule, c'est pas attaquable devant un tribunal



 Ils sont pas cons les vieux, ils leurs reste les brumisateurs de dousteblazi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont pas cons les vieux, ils leurs reste les brumisateurs de dousteblazi


Doudoumachin EST un brumisateur : la pensée comme la présence, en goutellettes fines, presques intangibles et si éphémères...


----------



## quetzalk (19 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> (...) mais *put... de m.... de bord... à c..**, ils ont toute la semaine pour faire la queue ces feignants de retraités



Rassure-toi en semaine ils attendent 18 h pour aller à la poste ! :love:


----------



## Captain_X (19 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Samedi matin, je suis allé à La Poste...



t'as vraiment rien à foutre le week end ? 

moi j'y vais plus, même pour les recommandés, la dernière fois que j'y suis allé c'etait pour un plaquette de timbre. y'en avait même pas ... c'est un comble... d'ici à ce qu'ils soient en transit SNCF :-/

En ce qui concerne les vieux... dans un sens qu'ils aille fassent chier les feignasse à 18h au guichet, c'est plutot marrant... mais les honnêtes travalleurs un samedi matin c'est honteux.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2005)

lolotte a dit:
			
		

> une petite donnée pour mesurer aussi comment la poste devient doucement La Poste.
> - 01 aprés JC > 2004: environ 80 colis/jour, soit 3mn/colis.
> 34 fonctionnaires.
> ( avec: route,stationnement,parking,sonnette,boite,escalier,ascenseur, n'habite plus à l'adresse, toc toc, dring dring, attendez je passe un peignoir, signature,  pourliche-ou ça-va-pas-d'arriver-si-tôt?, merci madame, au revoir monsieur, escalier, etc.)
> ...


----------



## Petit Papa Noel (20 Décembre 2005)

bon, c'est pas tout, mais si vous voulez tous vos cadeaux,
faut que je vois si la poste peut me filer un coup de main

à bientot

Hohoho!


----------



## gKatarn (20 Décembre 2005)

Sors de ce corps CaptainX


----------

